
GitHub Enterprise 2.9 is here - moby
https://github.com/blog/2326-github-enterprise-2-9-is-here-with-pull-request-improvements-organization-wide-projects-and-google-cloud-platform-support
======
koolba
> Starting conversations around code is what Pull Requests and the GitHub Flow
> are all about. These feature enhancements make that collaboration even more
> efficient.

When did "Git Flow" become "GitHub Flow"?

Separately, anybody who's used both GitHub Enterprise and GitLab CE that
they'd hands down prefer GHE? GitLab CE isn't perfect but it's so far along
that the hassle of paying for something (i.e. either GitHub or GitLab
enterprise versions) doesn't seem like it'd be worth any incremental
improvement in product.

~~~
WillAbides
Git Flow and GitHub Flow are actually distinct from each other. Here's a blog
post about it from Scott Chacon.

[http://scottchacon.com/2011/08/31/github-
flow.html](http://scottchacon.com/2011/08/31/github-flow.html)

